# NM - Albuquerque (Roll Call)



## Mulsiphix (May 15, 2009)

My wife and I are going to be learning D&D4E over the next couple of months. We're new to the area and to playing in PnP games. I'm just interested in how many players or GM's are actually in the area running or participating in games. Even if you don't have any openings I would love to hear that you exist .

EDIT: My wife and I have moved away from Abq. Unfortunately, we are no longer available for any possible gaming opportunities .


----------



## Sneeks (May 16, 2009)

Hello.  I'm new to Albuquerque myself, found this thread through a google search.  I'm located in the NE quadrant, south of I-40.

If you'd like to start up a 4E game, I'd be interested in joining.  I could also run if needed.  I have light experience with the system, but would like some more.


----------

